# collection of tanks made in the past



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

I have fortunatly made a picture archive of all the tanks I have setup in the past which is hundreds of tanks and these are some of my highlights from the past and I wanted to share them with the rest of the world enjoy all. 






















I have many more but I need to not show them all in this one thread


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

What an inspiration! How long have you been doing planted tanks? These are fabulous!!


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

What a treat! Thanks so much for sharing all of this! I especially love the second tank/third picture.

Also, nice choice in the diamond tetras


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Some beautiful pics there! BTW, it might be nice to re-size the pics so one doesn't have to scroll side to side so much.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Thank you for all the kind words. I resized them and added some more while I was at it :mrgreen: 

I have setup some for customers as well down the road allitle I may post some of the ones I setup for people, these are all plant tanks I had in my own home I have posted here.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

:Cry: I deleted all these pictures and resized them all individually again and reposted them to fit and they are still too big. sorry Maybe later I will be motivated to try it again.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

You've made some beautiful setups. The contrasts in color and texture are striking and I like how everything is slightly wild, not perfect.


----------



## UG Dude! (Apr 12, 2007)

A lot of different Ideas... And all very good!


----------



## black_lung (Dec 19, 2006)

such a varied and beautiful collection of tanks you've made! i especially love the 'barely tamed' wildness and contrast of the 9th pic down. where did you get the cubes that the bettas are in from?


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

Wow, what an amazing collection of tanks you have created.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Kelley said:


> What an inspiration! How long have you been doing planted tanks? These are fabulous!!


I have been makeing planted aquariums for about 12 years now and I even have been using ADA products for about 6 years. I fortunatly picked up the first nature aquarium world book 12 years back and ever scince then I have been hooked.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Here is a recent picture of my living room soon the big tank will no longer be in the scene.


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

Impressive, inspiring, and enviable!!! Keep it up and keep posting pics! Fabulous!


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow! I really enjoyed looking at your tanks, they're incredible! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow thats a lot of great stuff. You have quite a collection. I see a few I recognize. From here or AGA contest... 

I really like how many different kinds of aquascapes you have tried. I would never of guessed all of those where from the same person.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Wow, your tanks are awesome, you must be very proud of all these accomplishments. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pyramid (Jun 19, 2006)

this tank won honorable mention in AGA 2006. so nice!


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

yes it was and now I am selling that tank to make room for other plant tanks. You know that was only a 10 gallon ADA tank!


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

wow! you are an artist. very nice tanks


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

All of your tanks are beautiful arow.
I just want to know how can you do that








You had no problem to make the glosso grows up?


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

gas said:


> All of your tanks are beautiful arow.
> I just want to know how can you do that
> 
> 
> ...


The trick is in the substrate I used Tourmaline BC, Clear super, Power sand special, and Aqua soil. with this magical combination you can do amazing feats like this.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## Yoshi (Apr 7, 2007)

Beautiful displays of aquascaping!


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Love that cube tank with the discus in. Are they young discus or is that a huge cube?

Scrub that question; just noticed the Otos on the side! Great job.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

ed seeley said:


> Love that cube tank with the discus in. Are they young discus or is that a huge cube?
> 
> Scrub that question; just noticed the Otos on the side! Great job.


this was my 2006 ADA entry. #271 in the world. this tank is a 60 gallon cube tank 24"X24"X24"


----------



## pasd (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow, I'm in awe of your aquascaping skills. I hope someday I can create something as nice as some of your tanks.


----------

